# Wrc ps3 ?



## johninspain (Sep 30, 2009)

Any one got this game on the PS3 ? Is it any good ?


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

I heard its terrible! I think there is a demo on the PS store.


----------



## terrymcg (Mar 19, 2007)

Yeah I downloaded the demo today on the xbox, its dire mate!


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Wait for GT5 if you have a PS3.....its got WRC in it and will be very good.


----------



## sjj84 (May 8, 2010)

Downloaded the demo last month, glad I did really as I won't be wasting any money buying it.


----------

